# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Ваши мотивы на суицид

## Дитя Смерти

У каждого из нас есть свои мотивы на то, чтобы совершить суицид.Просто у каждого они разные.
Многие их даже не осознают...
Но они всё равно есть.И это самые распростронённые из них.

----------


## мутный тип

Выбрал другое, думаю свершить суицид чтобы очистить землю от токого г***на как Я. Весьма верное решение

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Интересное восприятие себя..... какими же умозаключениями пришли к такому выводу? оглянитесь вокруг и вы увидите вокруг себя поистине не заслуживающих жить людей, не заслуживающих счастья и прочего.... не надо так о себе...

----------


## Unity

Мой мотив, – избавить Землю от ещё одной Ошибки Природы...

----------


## мутный тип

> Интересное восприятие себя..... какими же умозаключениями пришли к такому выводу? оглянитесь вокруг и вы увидите вокруг себя поистине не заслуживающих жить людей, не заслуживающих счастья и прочего.... не надо так о себе...


 Всегда относился к себе критично, наверное чтобы всегда стремится к лучшему...... Но увы не получилось эталоны каторые я для себя придумал уже не потяну.

----------


## длиный

Жизнь идёт по спирали.Таких как нас было много во все времена,но не было интернета.Люди с такими проблема рождались,рождаются и будут рождаться.Но медицина идёт семимильными шагами,и после нашего поколения их будут успешно лечить и помогать,я так думаю.

----------


## Unity

Естественно, Причин несколько, – и «…Философский» интерес к сущности устройства и смыслу функционирования грандиозной, колоссальной, воистину эпической системы «…Мира» (как Вы уже, наверное, успели догадаться) – далеко не основная из них (как верно подметил мистер *Nord*, – «…Все “…Там” будем – Гарантированно, – все в своё время Всенепременно, Неизбежно узрят “…Изнанку Мира”, коль лишь она существует в действительности и даже, Возможно, увидят своих Конструкторов»). Это всего лишь абстрактный детский Интерес, что так и не «…Выветрился» с возрастом, – это «…Проблема» уровня ума, «…Мира идей». В мире же насущном, материальном, – Несколько иных Проблем, сокрушивших ещё одного индивида Изнутри; делающих его дальнейшее существование совершенно напрасным, невозможным, Нежелательным. Это... 
   1. Дисморфия, – патологическое Неприятие собственного своего облика, врождённой своей внешности, наружности. Попытки «…Перепрограммировать» психику «…U». силами психофармакологии и психотерапии на протяжении более 8 лет (ведь всё началось ещё в средней школе) так и не возымели действия (фактически, аз бы Очень Удивилась, если бы кто-то мне сказал, что подобного рода Самообман вообще в принципе когда-либо Смог кого-либо «…Осчастливить»). «…Душа» упрямо отказывается «…Верить», якобы неприглядный Дизайн, – это «…Вариация нормы»!.. Нет же, – имхо, это Ненормально; уродство суть непреложный Фактор оказания Неизбежно-негативного влияния/воздействия на настроение, расположение духа иных людей – попросту самим фактом попадания в их поле зрения, в эффективный радиус действия их сознания... «…U». Годами изучала действие «…Входящих визуальных данных» на психологию людей, – вывод несомненен: видеть Дисгармоничное – Неприятно, – следственно, коль сама ты Такова – дальнейшее твоё существование (в среде иных людей) признаётся совершенно Нецелесообразным, Невозможным, Вредоносным – несмотря на все те случайно выработанные «…Компенсаторные» характеристики... Но, увы, – самоуважения нет – равно как и коего-то «…Человеческого достоинства». Продолжать же «…Свой жизненный Путь» в Таком состоянии, – либо годами заживо гнить в пси-клинике под лошадиными дозами препаратов, подавляющих «…Негативное мышление» – это нонсенс (позор для семьи, в конце концов), – неприемлемо – уж лучше Смерть. 
   2. Социофобия, – панический Ужас взаимодействия с иными людьми, закономерное Следствие вышеуказанного.
   3. Последствия первых двух пунктов, – отсутствие образования/занятости on-line – и фактическая невозможность обретения их в будущем (да, похоже, это тот ужасающий случай, когда «…Лучше смерть, нежели попасться кому-либо на глаза»).
   4. Подводя итог: угроза грядущего голода, бедности, выселения из дома за долги, что вскоре неизбежно возникнут при нынешнем положении дел...
   Так зачем же Дожидаться всего Этого? Не лучше ли уж попросту Уйти, не дожидаясь Худшего?.. Медицина бессильна, – дело в психологических установках, убеждениях, что формировались на протяжении многих лет и уж очень плотно укоренились в сознании. «…Уродливое, – суть оскорбленье для взора; своего рода Выявление Неуважения к иным частицам социальной среды, с коими тебе Неизбежно приходится сталкиваться, попросту обмениваться случайными взглядами». 
   N.B. Да, наверное, стоит полагать, – всё Это звучит как безумия порождение, заблуждения плод – с точки зрения персон, Обладающих Иными (скорее всего, прямо-противоположными) Убеждениями, – и лишь иные жертвы дисморфии, стоит полагать, смогли бы «…U». Понять.  
   Глубинное осознание того, что ты априори, изначально Хуже иных людей, – разрушает и сжигает Изнутри; парализует волю; лишает коей-либо мотивации к чему бы то ни было & тотчас же Подавляет любые (случайные, спонтанные, непроизвольные [?]) всплески «…Позитивной активности» в твоём естестве. В итоге, – лишь один Вопрос бессменно «…Висит» «…На экране сознания»: – «…Ты, – чудовище – и будешь оставаться им Всегда. Смысл продолжать своё существование»? Смысл «…Стремиться» & «…Мечтать»? Смысл что-либо изучать, творить, что-либо переосмысливать? Смысл Жить и бороться за своё «…Выживание»? Самоочевидно ведь, что Лишь Лучшее достойно Сохранения, – а не что попало... В тебе ничего Достойного Жизни Нет. 
   P.S. Естественно, три врача пыталось Донести до разума кой-кого «…Кредо» «…Подавляющего большинства» современного общества, мол, де «…С лица воду не пить», но... 
   Глубинное, не покидающее тебя Никогда осознание, что, иносказательно, «…Твой Проект несовершенен & незавершен», – убивает изнутри, беспрестанно погружая в апатию... 
   Зачем на чёрное говорить «…Белое»? Уродство, – это, безусловно, Ошибка... Природы или нас самих... аз не знаю...
   P.P.S. Наверное, будь аз одна Такая на Земле, – смело можно было бы отмахнуться – дескать, «…Сбой в программе; Утилизировать; Списать & Забыть о Случае», – но нас, Таких – Десятки, возможно, даже сотни, тысячи... Лишь в нашей Черкасской области, – целое больничное отделение «…Хроников», не мыслящих свою «…Жизнь» без маски/шарфа/огромной оптики в пол-лица/капюшона; что также годами не выходят из дома... И Это ужас... Зачем мы, Такие, вообще рождаемся на свет?.. 
   Как ни странно, – словно бы в Подтверждение слов медиков – Некоторые из Здесь присутствующих Людей воспринимали «…U». так, Словно Бы аз была «…Стандартным» «…Априори Достойным» человеческим существом... Это изумительно... Однако, уверенна, – узри Вы меня на улице – формирование подобной модели отношения Ни За Что Бы не произошло... «H. sapiens» реагируют на неприглядное Совершенно Определённым Образом, – это «Инстинктивная Автоматика», если угодно – и в Реале никто бы никогда не стал как-либо контактировать с... уродством...

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Таак, стало интересно. Юнити, выложи пожалуйста свое фото(в ветке Элли например)...уже любопытно что за дисморфия. Серьезно.  Без всяких подколок. Терять-то вроде как нечего...

----------


## Unity

> Таак, стало интересно. Юнити, выложи пожалуйста свое фото(в ветке Элли например)...уже любопытно что за дисморфия. Серьезно.  Без всяких подколок. Терять-то вроде как нечего...


 При всём уважении, Сэр, – не хочу устраивать freak-show... 
Поверьте, – каждая своя фотография глубоко Противна мне – поэтому аз планомерно жгу семейные альбомы и теперь вообще в принципе избегаю объектива словно бы чумы, – и так было Всегда – даже фото на паспорт «…Далось мне с трудом», – аз бы и его Сожгла – да и сожгу в итоге...

----------


## Elly

> При всём уважении, Сэр, – не хочу устраивать freak-show... 
> Поверьте, – каждая своя фотография глубоко Противна мне – поэтому аз планомерно жгу семейные альбомы и теперь вообще в принципе избегаю объектива словно бы чумы, – и так было Всегда – даже фото на паспорт «…Далось мне с трудом», – аз бы и его Сожгла – да и сожгу в итоге...


 Мне тоже очень интересно посмотреть на тебя. Поставь фото, здесь все свои. Никто тебя не загрызет. Нужно идти против себя.. перебарывать страхи

----------


## Elly

Я лично не хочу ничего чувствовать. Уйти. Не существовать. Ни причинять ни кому боли.

----------


## Unity

> Мне тоже очень интересно посмотреть на тебя. Поставь фото, здесь все свои. Никто тебя не загрызет. Нужно идти против себя.. перебарывать страхи


 Но зачем?.. ^_^ 
Вроде, – та же «h. sapiens», две лапы, две руки... Просто... в целом... облик мой далёк от совершенства... – что и понудило в своё время скрыться от людей, забросить учёбу и т.д.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

да внешностью тут многие обделены а есть нет внешности можно сказать всему конец.

----------


## Unity

Но, наверное, этого Никогда Не Понять тем, что Априори, Изначально родились Прекрасными, – равно как и мне, жестокой, не понять – Как, например, вообще в принципе можно «…Любить» домашних животных, грязных Паразитов, «…Дарящих человеку» свою фальшивую «…Любовь» всего лишь потому, что их Выживание зависит от своевременных наших подачек?.. Дружат ли, к примеру, Волки, – полностью Автономные & Независимые создания с людьми? Да на кой Им это? Нет, они не стали бы терпеть рядом с собой Присутствие столь Дикого и Иррационального создания, как «h. sapiens»... 

Есть вещи, кои Не Поймёшь с дистанции, не столкнувшись с ними на своём опыте...

----------


## Kent

Когда знаешь, что никогда не будешь по-настоящему счастливым, а каждый день причиняет только мучи, то встает вопрос "А зачем тогда жить?"

----------


## Qvantym

> Когда знаешь, что никогда не будешь по-настоящему счастливым, а каждый день причиняет только мучи, то встает вопрос "А зачем тогда жить?"


     Менять нужно жизнь, исключать источники симптомов а не лечить симптомы

----------


## Unity

> Когда знаешь, что никогда не будешь по-настоящему счастливым, а каждый день причиняет только мучи, то встает вопрос "А зачем тогда жить?"


 Именно так, сударь... 
«…Изменить факты мы не в силах, мы можем изменить лишь своё отношение к ним»... Но ведь существуют Факты, к которым попросту невозможно не относится Негативно, – и что далее?.. Тупик... СУ как единственный способ разрешить эту дилемму, – и избавить общество от бесполезной, сломавшейся единицы. 



> Менять нужно жизнь, исключать источники симптомов а не лечить симптомы


 Будем честны: источник симптомов, – сама наша жизнь, само наше существование. 
Таки правда... Стоит исключить саму жизнь и не тешить себя более тщетными иллюзиями по поводу того, якобы наша жизнь может быть осмысленной, приносящей радость нам и другим...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Ай в какой раз я уже слышу избавить общество.... да плюньте вы на это общество так-же как оно на вас.... избавить общество от еденицы... ха... в первую очередь вы хотите себя избавить от страданий не говорите лишние слова.

----------


## Crazyman

Да-да,Юнити,не комплексуй!Мы хотим увидеть твоё фото!Глобальный ход твоих мыслей - ВОСХИЩАЕТ!

----------


## Unity

> Да-да,Юнити,не комплексуй!Мы хотим увидеть твоё фото!Глобальный ход твоих мыслей - ВОСХИЩАЕТ!


 Нечему «восхищаться», право, – так, помыслы глупой колхозницы под впечатлением от пережитого, прочувствованного, воспринятого, увиденного...  

Мотив же един: «намекнуть» обществу, что воспроизводство _несовершенных_ особей, – экономически, социологически, психологически невыгодно... Рождаются уродцы, осознают, – кто есть они по сути своей – и умирают, – _в лучшем случае_ – если только не становятся преступниками, алко и наркозависимыми... Печально... Зачем нас, Таких, рождать, – с жутким обликом – и оттого априори искалеченной душой???

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Сильно.

----------


## неважно

я хочу совершить суицид потому что я ПИДОР!

----------


## fuсka rolla

> я хочу совершить суицид потому что я ПИДОР!


 Т.е. ты им стал не по своему желанию, или тебе сложно быть таковым в своем окружении?

----------


## Игорёк

Унити



> Рождаются уродцы, осознают, – кто есть они по сути своей – и умирают, – в лучшем случае – если только не становятся преступниками, алко и наркозависимыми... Печально... Зачем нас, Таких, рождать, – с жутким обликом – и оттого априори искалеченной душой???


 Давно хотел написать - попробуй переспать с каким-нибудь педиком, может быть это что-то прояснит, не думаю что с этим возникнут проблемы.. вон тут один есть уже)

----------


## неважно

> Т.е. ты им стал не по своему желанию, или тебе сложно быть таковым в своем окружении?


 мне очень сложно в последнее время стало быть таковым в окружении даже среди незнакомых людей, хотя внешне я ничем не выделяюсь...

----------


## dobroezlo

Игорек... какой же ты все-таки д*****...
Бан 5 дней за оскорбление Игорька.
Игорек, ты прямо универсальный раздражитель- уже третьего человека баню за оскорбление тебя )))))

----------


## Memory

Смерть -выход.

----------


## Morphan

> Смерть -выход.


 И для многих единственный выход. 
Я хочу уйти от той боли и отвращения, которая возникает всякий раз, когда я смотрю на свое отражение. 
От одиночества, которое съедает меня. От проблем, которые копились во мне давно. От мыслей и чувств. Пришло время избавляться от всего этого.

----------


## BWo13lf

просто полное отсутствие, я знаю что я сволочь и во мне полно злобы, она уже выплескивается и порой не на тех людей, обижаю ли я окружающих? да, хочу ли я спасти мир и общество? нет, спасение души (для верующих)?да мне ващет давно уже местечко в аду греется.....


Unity 
ну а насчёт волков)))) человек может жить среди волков, видел документалку как мужик 2 месяца жил с волками он их воспитал и 2 месяца был вожаком, ел сырое мясо и тд., только вот когда он отлучился на 2 или 3 недели и вернулся в стае уже заняли его место, но всё же приняли его...... 
человек может жить в стае, но предпочитает стадо.........

----------


## zmejka

Первый вариант-никогда не существовать...

----------


## Silesta

Чтобы умереть, чтобы просто перестать существовать

----------


## Biven4

Этого я думаю, никто не заметит :Wink:

----------


## Takhisis

"паническая жажда выздоравливать отсюда" (с) по причине тотальной несовместимости и взаимоотторжения с окружающей реальностью.

----------


## Sergey1292

Никогда не существовать

----------


## Biven4

> "паническая жажда выздоравливать отсюда" (с) по причине тотальной несовместимости и взаимоотторжения с окружающей реальностью.


  Плюсую :Smile:   Есть однако и другой способ - выздоравливать отсюда...

----------


## Takhisis

> Плюсую  Есть однако и другой способ - выздоравливать отсюда...


 кто-то удовлетворяется временной анестезией, кто-то предпочитает окончательную, у кого-то вообще в запасе находятся альтернативные варианты вроде прижизненного перехода в качественно иное состояние.
способов много  - это уже вопрос выбора и предпочтений. : )

----------


## Dark92

> У каждого из нас есть свои мотивы на то, чтобы совершить суицид.Просто у каждого они разные.
> Многие их даже не осознают...
> Но они всё равно есть.И это самые распростронённые из них.


 

мой мотив наверное в том что я просто не хочу жить... зачем жить в мире где ты один... где ты не можешь существовать... просто потому что один раз     потянула не ту соломинку... смерть решение проблемы жилья еды и просто той боли розочарования

----------


## microbe

Мои мотивы в том, что нет в жизни ничего такого чтобы здесь оставаться, да и вообще я за то что никогда не существовать в ни какой жизненной форме.

----------


## аутоагрессия

мотив-избивиться от боли и улететь птицей в небеса,быть свободной от забот и хлопот будней жизни человека,надоело однообразие.Каждый день одно и то же.Хотелось контраста,но вернулась к исходной точке как в прошлое.

----------


## euffa

А у меня все хорошо. Много друзей, хорошая высокооплачиваемая работа, квартира, машина. А жить не хочу потому что лень.  Лень каждый день просыпаться, умываться и что то весь день делать, ежедневные рутиные обязанности, даже отдыхать куда идти или ехать лень, даже есть лень. И еще очень сильно хочется узнать что же все таки после смерти. Мнений много, но никто из живых не знает правильный ответ.

----------


## euffa

«…Изменить факты мы не в силах, мы можем изменить лишь своё отношение к ним»... 

Почему не в силах? а пластика возможно в твоем случае? Про любовь к животным: читала мнение психологов: кошки действуют на человека сродни гипнозу, этому способствует их особенное расположение органов на "лице", порпорции и расстояния. Это единственное животное у которого глаза смотрят вперед, а не по бокам как у собаки и тд. Поэтому кошек так любят. В фильме Аватар  облик кошки был использован с целью подсознательной любви зрителя к героям.

----------


## Error-Nature

Мои мотивы покончить собой:
1. Люди не понимают меня(и даже шутки в серьез воспр)
2. Не умею правильно общаться
3. Не верят,воспринимают правду как ложь.
4. Ни кто со мной не общается,и ни когда не было друзей(подруг).
5. Я не удачник.

----------


## end

я просто устал...

----------


## KIMA

Я не когда не думала что моя жизнь будет вот такой какая она сейчас,и меня совсем не устраивает такое положение вещей и это наверное мой мотив.я не правильно выстроила свою жизнь и теперь выходом кажется смерть.

----------


## Obscure

"никогда не существовать".. заманчиво звучит, но.. увы, просто невозможно. надеюсь хотя бы передохнуть от самой себя и от этого мира.. там

----------


## lisenok

> я просто устал...


 И я просто устала от жизни. Устала решать свои вечные проблемы.

----------


## LivingDeadGirl

пустота в душе..
я считаю себя ничтожеством, много чего сделала, о чем теперь сильно жалею и это меня сильно гнобит..
нет стремления ни к чему, даже не хочу ни о чем мечтать, потому что знаю наперед, что это никогда не произойдет, не хочу даже пробовать, пытаться..
очень доверчивая, поэтому сейчас у меня нету друзей, все всегда используют или предают, почему-то у меня получается находить таких..
последних 2 года я почти не выхожу из дома, перевелась на заочное обучение и нашла временное отвлечение в онлайн игре..
я собираюсь покончить с собой, но еще не готова, не набралась достаточно смелости, как соберусь - сделаю это.

----------


## Error-Nature

> пустота в душе..
> я считаю себя ничтожеством, много чего сделала, о чем теперь сильно жалею и это меня сильно гнобит..
> нет стремления ни к чему, даже не хочу ни о чем мечтать, потому что знаю наперед, что это никогда не произойдет, не хочу даже пробовать, пытаться..
> очень доверчивая, поэтому сейчас у меня нету друзей, все всегда используют или предают, почему-то у меня получается находить таких..
> последних 2 года я почти не выхожу из дома, перевелась на заочное обучение и нашла временное отвлечение в онлайн игре..
> я собираюсь покончить с собой, но еще не готова, не набралась достаточно смелости, как соберусь - сделаю это.


 Много общего.. ,я от все этого(большинства проблем) периехал в другой город,сменил имедж,но от себя не убежишь.
Обычно становится легче когда убиваюсь в Кодинг на PHP,DELPHI + Метал под Death-core(по тяжелей).

----------


## k60

Мои мотивы просты и, если изволите, даже тупы: я вообще не понимаю смысла жизни. Я не понимаю зачем все это, я не понимаю зачем я был рожден, я не понимаю зачем изо дня в день переживать одно и тоже, думать об одном и том же. От всех этих мыслей мне становится не по себе и чем больше я думаю об этом, тем хуже себя чувствую, а чем хуже себя чувствую, тем больше обо всем размышляю...

Тут многие пишут, что хотят избавить общество от себя. Мне сдается, что это чушь полнейшая. Плюньте вы на это общество, как оно каждый день плюет на вас. Раз такая мразь, которой вокруг очень немало живет себе припеваючи, то почему вы корите в чем-то себя. Многие из наших депутатов и власть имущих и мизинца вашего не стоят, а живут себе и горя не знают. Я думаю, что под словами "избавить мир от себя", вы, наоборот, хотите избавить себя от этого злого мира.

----------


## ГазНиколай

У меня травмирован позвоночник и теперь никогда нельзя заниматься любимыми видами спорта, кроме шахмат, и каждый день болит, хотя ходить могу.

----------


## inside me

Хочу ничего не чувствовать. Уничтожить своего врага №1. " убить в себе государство"

----------


## Лазарус

суицид ради того, чтобы никогда не существовать...
лучше конечно, было бы не рождаться вовсе.

----------


## Navesele

устала, ничего не меняется к лучшему, и шансов почти не видно
а то, что есть сейчас - не жизнь, а существование, невеселое совсем

----------


## оригами

видимо у меня дисморфия...полное неприятие себя внешне и как личность. мне просто надоело так жить.

----------


## CorvusCorax

Существует три варианта:
1. Должна быть веская причина для самоубийства. Этот поступок должен быть взвешенным и тщательно продуманным. 
2. Нет объективных причин для суицида, достаточно лишь желания умереть. Жизнь может быть вполне благополучной, но хочется смерти. И это желание идет изнутри, его сложно объяснить.
3. Ничто не может служить основанием для суицида. Любая жизненная ситуация, какой бы она ни была, нельзя считать поводом. Даже потеряв всё, человек остаётся жить.

----------


## Troumn

> Должна быть веская причина для самоубийства.


 Смертельная скука и тоска от того, что жизнь не измениться никогда какой бы она роскошной не была, подходит под вескую причину?

----------


## wer

> Естественно, Причин несколько, – и «…Философский» интерес к сущности устройства и смыслу функционирования грандиозной, колоссальной, воистину эпической системы «…Мира» (как Вы уже, наверное, успели догадаться) – далеко не основная из них (как верно подметил мистер *Nord*, – «…Все “…Там” будем – Гарантированно, – все в своё время Всенепременно, Неизбежно узрят “…Изнанку Мира”, коль лишь она существует в действительности и даже, Возможно, увидят своих Конструкторов»). Это всего лишь абстрактный детский Интерес, что так и не «…Выветрился» с возрастом, – это «…Проблема» уровня ума, «…Мира идей». В мире же насущном, материальном, – Несколько иных Проблем, сокрушивших ещё одного индивида Изнутри; делающих его дальнейшее существование совершенно напрасным, невозможным, Нежелательным. Это... 
>    1. Дисморфия, – патологическое Неприятие собственного своего облика, врождённой своей внешности, наружности. Попытки «…Перепрограммировать» психику «…U». силами психофармакологии и психотерапии на протяжении более 8 лет (ведь всё началось ещё в средней школе) так и не возымели действия (фактически, аз бы Очень Удивилась, если бы кто-то мне сказал, что подобного рода Самообман вообще в принципе когда-либо Смог кого-либо «…Осчастливить»). «…Душа» упрямо отказывается «…Верить», якобы неприглядный Дизайн, – это «…Вариация нормы»!.. Нет же, – имхо, это Ненормально; уродство суть непреложный Фактор оказания Неизбежно-негативного влияния/воздействия на настроение, расположение духа иных людей – попросту самим фактом попадания в их поле зрения, в эффективный радиус действия их сознания... «…U». Годами изучала действие «…Входящих визуальных данных» на психологию людей, – вывод несомненен: видеть Дисгармоничное – Неприятно, – следственно, коль сама ты Такова – дальнейшее твоё существование (в среде иных людей) признаётся совершенно Нецелесообразным, Невозможным, Вредоносным – несмотря на все те случайно выработанные «…Компенсаторные» характеристики... Но, увы, – самоуважения нет – равно как и коего-то «…Человеческого достоинства». Продолжать же «…Свой жизненный Путь» в Таком состоянии, – либо годами заживо гнить в пси-клинике под лошадиными дозами препаратов, подавляющих «…Негативное мышление» – это нонсенс (позор для семьи, в конце концов), – неприемлемо – уж лучше Смерть. 
>    2. Социофобия, – панический Ужас взаимодействия с иными людьми, закономерное Следствие вышеуказанного.
>    3. Последствия первых двух пунктов, – отсутствие образования/занятости on-line – и фактическая невозможность обретения их в будущем (да, похоже, это тот ужасающий случай, когда «…Лучше смерть, нежели попасться кому-либо на глаза»).
>    4. Подводя итог: угроза грядущего голода, бедности, выселения из дома за долги, что вскоре неизбежно возникнут при нынешнем положении дел...
>    Так зачем же Дожидаться всего Этого? Не лучше ли уж попросту Уйти, не дожидаясь Худшего?.. Медицина бессильна, – дело в психологических установках, убеждениях, что формировались на протяжении многих лет и уж очень плотно укоренились в сознании. «…Уродливое, – суть оскорбленье для взора; своего рода Выявление Неуважения к иным частицам социальной среды, с коими тебе Неизбежно приходится сталкиваться, попросту обмениваться случайными взглядами». 
>    N.B. Да, наверное, стоит полагать, – всё Это звучит как безумия порождение, заблуждения плод – с точки зрения персон, Обладающих Иными (скорее всего, прямо-противоположными) Убеждениями, – и лишь иные жертвы дисморфии, стоит полагать, смогли бы «…U». Понять.  
>    Глубинное осознание того, что ты априори, изначально Хуже иных людей, – разрушает и сжигает Изнутри; парализует волю; лишает коей-либо мотивации к чему бы то ни было & тотчас же Подавляет любые (случайные, спонтанные, непроизвольные [?]) всплески «…Позитивной активности» в твоём естестве. В итоге, – лишь один Вопрос бессменно «…Висит» «…На экране сознания»: – «…Ты, – чудовище – и будешь оставаться им Всегда. Смысл продолжать своё существование»? Смысл «…Стремиться» & «…Мечтать»? Смысл что-либо изучать, творить, что-либо переосмысливать? Смысл Жить и бороться за своё «…Выживание»? Самоочевидно ведь, что Лишь Лучшее достойно Сохранения, – а не что попало... В тебе ничего Достойного Жизни Нет. 
>    P.S. Естественно, три врача пыталось Донести до разума кой-кого «…Кредо» «…Подавляющего большинства» современного общества, мол, де «…С лица воду не пить», но... 
> ...


 как с меня писано. понимаю..

----------


## lisenok

> Смертельная скука и тоска от того, что жизнь не измениться никогда какой бы она роскошной не была, подходит под вескую причину?


     Это похоже на депрессию. Вам бы с хорошим психологом пообщаться или психотерапевтом. Я не врач, но я пережила депрессию и не по наслышке знаю что это такое.  Это состояние может пройти. У меня в свое время оно прошло само. Однако так везет не всем.

----------


## lisenok

> как с меня писано. понимаю..


 


> Сообщение от Unity Посмотреть сообщение
> Естественно, Причин несколько, – и «…Философский» интерес к сущности устройства и смыслу функционирования грандиозной, колоссальной, воистину эпической системы «…Мира» (как Вы уже, наверное, успели догадаться) – далеко не основная из них (как верно подметил мистер Nord, – «…Все “…Там” будем – Гарантированно, – все в своё время Всенепременно, Неизбежно узрят “…Изнанку Мира”, коль лишь она существует в действительности и даже, Возможно, увидят своих Конструкторов»). Это всего лишь абстрактный детский Интерес, что так и не «…Выветрился» с возрастом, – это «…Проблема» уровня ума, «…Мира идей». В мире же насущном, материальном, – Несколько иных Проблем, сокрушивших ещё одного индивида Изнутри; делающих его дальнейшее существование совершенно напрасным, невозможным, Нежелательным. Это...
> 1. Дисморфия, – патологическое Неприятие собственного своего облика, врождённой своей внешности, наружности. Попытки «…Перепрограммировать» психику «…U». силами психофармакологии и психотерапии на протяжении более 8 лет (ведь всё началось ещё в средней школе) так и не возымели действия (фактически, аз бы Очень Удивилась, если бы кто-то мне сказал, что подобного рода Самообман вообще в принципе когда-либо Смог кого-либо «…Осчастливить»). «…Душа» упрямо отказывается «…Верить», якобы неприглядный Дизайн, – это «…Вариация нормы»!.. Нет же, – имхо, это Ненормально; уродство суть непреложный Фактор оказания Неизбежно-негативного влияния/воздействия на настроение, расположение духа иных людей – попросту самим фактом попадания в их поле зрения, в эффективный радиус действия их сознания... «…U». Годами изучала действие «…Входящих визуальных данных» на психологию людей, – вывод несомненен: видеть Дисгармоничное – Неприятно, – следственно, коль сама ты Такова – дальнейшее твоё существование (в среде иных людей) признаётся совершенно Нецелесообразным, Невозможным, Вредоносным – несмотря на все те случайно выработанные «…Компенсаторные» характеристики... Но, увы, – самоуважения нет – равно как и коего-то «…Человеческого достоинства». Продолжать же «…Свой жизненный Путь» в Таком состоянии, – либо годами заживо гнить в пси-клинике под лошадиными дозами препаратов, подавляющих «…Негативное мышление» – это нонсенс (позор для семьи, в конце концов), – неприемлемо – уж лучше Смерть.
> 2. Социофобия, – панический Ужас взаимодействия с иными людьми, закономерное Следствие вышеуказанного.
> 3. Последствия первых двух пунктов, – отсутствие образования/занятости on-line – и фактическая невозможность обретения их в будущем (да, похоже, это тот ужасающий случай, когда «…Лучше смерть, нежели попасться кому-либо на глаза»).
> 4. Подводя итог: угроза грядущего голода, бедности, выселения из дома за долги, что вскоре неизбежно возникнут при нынешнем положении дел...
> Так зачем же Дожидаться всего Этого? Не лучше ли уж попросту Уйти, не дожидаясь Худшего?.. Медицина бессильна, – дело в психологических установках, убеждениях, что формировались на протяжении многих лет и уж очень плотно укоренились в сознании. «…Уродливое, – суть оскорбленье для взора; своего рода Выявление Неуважения к иным частицам социальной среды, с коими тебе Неизбежно приходится сталкиваться, попросту обмениваться случайными взглядами».
> N.B. Да, наверное, стоит полагать, – всё Это звучит как безумия порождение, заблуждения плод – с точки зрения персон, Обладающих Иными (скорее всего, прямо-противоположными) Убеждениями, – и лишь иные жертвы дисморфии, стоит полагать, смогли бы «…U». Понять.
> Глубинное осознание того, что ты априори, изначально Хуже иных людей, – разрушает и сжигает Изнутри; парализует волю; лишает коей-либо мотивации к чему бы то ни было & тотчас же Подавляет любые (случайные, спонтанные, непроизвольные [?]) всплески «…Позитивной активности» в твоём естестве. В итоге, – лишь один Вопрос бессменно «…Висит» «…На экране сознания»: – «…Ты, – чудовище – и будешь оставаться им Всегда. Смысл продолжать своё существование»? Смысл «…Стремиться» & «…Мечтать»? Смысл что-либо изучать, творить, что-либо переосмысливать? Смысл Жить и бороться за своё «…Выживание»? Самоочевидно ведь, что Лишь Лучшее достойно Сохранения, – а не что попало... В тебе ничего Достойного Жизни Нет.
> ...


      Для этого есть хорошие психологи. Если на них нет денег, то их можно найти и на психологических форумах.
     Они как раз и помогают справиться с  такого рода проблемами.
     Попробуйте! Может легче станет!

----------

